# Truck trails w/in 2 hr of Lansing



## mtw290 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get my new rig a little dirty and test out its four wheeling prowess. Does anyone know any decent spots within an hour or so of Lansing? I've heard the Allegan State Forest is pretty good, but I'm not running a mud bogger - just a stock vehicle, so I think it will be a bit more than I can handle. Any ideas?


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

The mounds in Mt.Morris I am not sure when they open, I have not been out there in quite afew years but that is a nice place to drive the truck around thats for sure. Look it up there should be a website. Goodluck hope you bought a ford,lol.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

there are truck trails in Sterling. About 2 hours from Lansing


----------



## mtw290 (Mar 13, 2008)

If I bought a Ford, I'd be asking where the nearest mechanic was!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was out at the Mounds in Mt Morris. There open til dark. You will get your truck plenty dirty there, without going thru any big holes. Watch out though because there are plenty of big holes, some going six feet deep. There are also a bunch of trails that you can ride on. Just watch out to not get on ones that are really tiny and go through the woods because you will mark your truck up. But overall its a fun place to goto. Its about fifteen miles from Flint.


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

March 15 - May 15, only the scramble area is open


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

mtw290 said:


> If I bought a Ford, I'd be asking where the nearest mechanic was!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Word of ADVICE.

Never go ORVing alone..ALWAYS bring along some friends in OTHER 4x4 trucks with tow straps to help pull each other out when you get stuck [ and you WILL get stuck at the Mounds ]

Do not waste your time going to the Mounds because they are closed up to trucks until May 16th, at which time the whole 200 acres opens up to all types of ORVs..Best time to go there is on Sat or Sundays--LOTS of BIG 4x4 Pick-Up trucks there than.

Good Luck!


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

big show said:


> there are truck trails in Sterling. About 2 hours from Lansing


 
I live in Sterling, literally 4mi from the truck trails. Not much there....I'm a former Jeep owner and we had a hard time finding anywhere to wheel. No ORV's to hit either.


----------

